# (Un)Photogenic



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

So I have been trying my hardest to take a picture of my new betta. He's extremely aggressive and has a habit of flaring at everything that moves and everything that doesn't move. On top of that he doesn't like staying still. My girlfriend pointed out that he was strutting about his nice clean tank and I went to take a picture. His fishy senses tingled and immediately knew what I was attempting to do and ruined my every attempt at getting a decent shot.



-_-













No, I don't antagonize him or cause him to flare, he just does. At everything. Well, at least this one is better. Sort of.










What I really wanted to capture was the tiger stripe pattern on his dorsal fin, unfortunately this is the only good picture I could get of his stripes.


----------



## jls0459 (Jan 22, 2013)

I love the coloring on his fins. Such a pretty boy!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Best way to get pictures of betta's is to put them in a square vase that holds roughly around .5 gallons depending on size so they don't have much running space. I have little tanks for just that once I start breeding 

And you think that is bad, every time I try to take pictures of my vt he poos xD NO JOKE.

Your boy is very beautiful though.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Haha, most people WANT their fish to flare for pictures, especially the breeders/showers. Flaring is a very natural behavior for them, especially if they are healthy males. Of course each betta is unique, and some flare a lot while others hardly ever flare.

If you think he is flaring too much, make sure he can't see his reflection as he will think this is another betta. Very nice looking boy you have their!

Oh, and one more thing, be very careful with the betta hammock as the wire inside can become exposed. Not only can it rust, but one member actually lost their fish because he cut himself open on it!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

jls0459 said:


> I love the coloring on his fins. Such a pretty boy!


Why thank you. I picked him because he had a little bit of orange on his fins at the store and I have always wanted an orange betta, but it seems to have turned more red.



LadyVictorian said:


> Best way to get pictures of betta's is to put them in a square vase that holds roughly around .5 gallons depending on size so they don't have much running space. I have little tanks for just that once I start breeding
> 
> And you think that is bad, every time I try to take pictures of my vt he poos xD NO JOKE.
> 
> Your boy is very beautiful though.


I'll have to try that, I have a little house I put him in while I clean his 'bigger' tank. He tends not to strut as much in there though.

And that's funny! Also highly unphotogenic.



Kytkattin said:


> Haha, most people WANT their fish to flare for pictures, especially the breeders/showers. Flaring is a very natural behavior for them, especially if they are healthy males. Of course each betta is unique, and some flare a lot while others hardly ever flare.
> 
> If you think he is flaring too much, make sure he can't see his reflection as he will think this is another betta. Very nice looking boy you have their!
> 
> Oh, and one more thing, be very careful with the betta hammock as the wire inside can become exposed. Not only can it rust, but one member actually lost their fish because he cut himself open on it!


I just want a picture of him with his fins poofed out all pretty, but it's like he photobombs himself. I had a couple other photos too that I was a little weary about showing because I thought people would get angry or say that I was making him flare.

I don't have a mirror, and if I keep the tank light and my light on he doesn't see his reflection. If I turn my light off he can, so I try to avoid that. He does seem to enjoy watching me work on my tablet though, giving me the occasional flare even when I'm just looking in his direction.

Here's a good one as I was trying to get a close up shot, my gf says he's pretending to be one of the flowers. >,>


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

A Bouquet Of Bettas! I like it ;-)

My son's betta is like yours. He flares at...everything. Very reliably!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, nice photos!!
My old blue VT Lakitu was the same way  I'm digging that orange on his fin!


----------



## Rin9 (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL That first pic cracked me up! I would have one of those pics as my avatar if he were mine. He is VERY cute!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> A Bouquet Of Bettas! I like it ;-)
> 
> My son's betta is like yours. He flares at...everything. Very reliably!


Awesome. What type is your son's betta? Basically everyone has said VT, which makes me wonder if they are more aggressive then the other types.



Laki said:


> Wow, nice photos!!
> My old blue VT Lakitu was the same way  I'm digging that orange on his fin!


Thanks. I thought he was the prettiest one there. He must think he is pretty too, the way he's strutting around in there right now.



Rin9 said:


> LOL That first pic cracked me up! I would have one of those pics as my avatar if he were mine. He is VERY cute!


I'll consider it. Still looking for that perfect shot of him strutting with his fins all poof tastic.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Your matching signature photo is very appealing as well. Of course not as good as the real thing but very realistic!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

efg321 said:


> Your matching signature photo is very appealing as well. Of course not as good as the real thing but very realistic!



Oh. Yeah. I kind of rushed it, it wasn't my best works. Thanks all the same.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Actually Lavatail (who looks a whole lot like Laki's avatar) is a crowntail, which I thought had the rep as being the most aggressive. Lavatail is exceptional in the flaring, my other two crowntail boys seem pretty chill. 



Zoetrooper said:


> Awesome. What type is your son's betta? Basically everyone has said VT, which makes me wonder if they are more aggressive then the other types.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

(My avatar is a combtail - which is a mix bw VT and CT) but he's the biggest scaredy-cat ever! 
I don't think there are any more aggressive breeds than others, with the exception of the Plakat (being aggressive and still bred for fighting) and the heavier fins like delta and, to a lesser extent, the halfmoon (being less aggressive for the weight on their fins. Of course there are exceptions).


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Laki said:


> (My avatar is a combtail - which is a mix bw VT and CT) but he's the biggest scaredy-cat ever!
> I don't think there are any more aggressive breeds than others, with the exception of the Plakat (being aggressive and still bred for fighting) and the heavier fins like delta and, to a lesser extent, the halfmoon (being less aggressive for the weight on their fins. Of course there are exceptions).


I just meant coloration-wise. He's a very spiky crowntail in terms of his finnage (BTW - pretty fishie!)

I think WRT the OP's feesh we can probably agree - he's actually pretty photogenic.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Zoetrooper said:


> Why thank you. I picked him because he had a little bit of orange on his fins at the store and I have always wanted an orange betta, but it seems to have turned more red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This picture makes me smile. Very cute. My HM DK (Dark Knight) is impossible to photograph. He constantly hides the moment he sees the camera and I have tried food--nothing helps. He is really shy. But Bruce Wayne (THM) and Joker (DT) are completely at ease with me--especially Bruce. But I had a fish (my signature) who flared at everything too, i.e his name was Flare and that was even after he was settled into his home. He was frisky for all of his 3 years. I loved his personality and I'm sure you love his too!!!!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> Actually Lavatail (who looks a whole lot like Laki's avatar) is a crowntail, which I thought had the rep as being the most aggressive. Lavatail is exceptional in the flaring, my other two crowntail boys seem pretty chill.





Laki said:


> (My avatar is a combtail - which is a mix bw VT and CT) but he's the biggest scaredy-cat ever!
> I don't think there are any more aggressive breeds than others, with the exception of the Plakat (being aggressive and still bred for fighting) and the heavier fins like delta and, to a lesser extent, the halfmoon (being less aggressive for the weight on their fins. Of course there are exceptions).


Think I was just surprised by how many comments I was receiving about "Oh! So and so had a VT just like that!" So it left me wondering is all. I know plakats are supposed to be the big bads, but I don't have one (yet) so I haven't had a chance to experience it.

'The Fish' is by far the most aggressive betta I have owned to date. And yes, his name is 'The Fish'. I know I'm terrible. >,>


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Laki said:


> (My avatar is a combtail - which is a mix bw VT and CT) but he's the biggest scaredy-cat ever!
> I don't think there are any more aggressive breeds than others, with the exception of the Plakat (being aggressive and still bred for fighting) and the heavier fins like delta and, to a lesser extent, the halfmoon (being less aggressive for the weight on their fins. Of course there are exceptions).


My Delta will flare at me until I approach and then he hides! Lol. My Twin halfmoon greets me like a puppy and jump to take food from my hand and my Halfmoon is very aloof and constantly hides. It seems that your theory is correct--proven in my room!!!:lol:

I think Plakats are very cool looking--they do have that rough fighter look to them. Perhaps I will get one of those next!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Zoetrooper said:


> 'The Fish' is by far the most aggressive betta I have owned to date. And yes, his name is 'The Fish'. I know I'm terrible. >,>


Hey, I can give you a run for the money on originality. I asked hubby to pick a boy to be homed in the other half of my split tank with my avatar boy, and the one he picked turned from a silvery slip of a fish into a gorgeous bright red veiltail. His name is...*drumroll* Redfish


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice, he reminds me of my Phy before he died. Always flaring, and similar in colors, just a bit more blue. Thanks again for allowing me the option of drawing him up ^^ he's gorgeous, and the photos are perfect!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> I think WRT the OP's feesh we can probably agree - he's actually pretty photogenic.


D'awww. Thanks! He just doesn't want to pose for the pictures I want to take of him haha!



Mal72 said:


> This picture makes me smile. Very cute. My HM DK (Dark Knight) is impossible to photograph. He constantly hides the moment he sees the camera and I have tried food--nothing helps. He is really shy. But Bruce Wayne (THM) and Joker (DT) are completely at ease with me--especially Bruce. But I had a fish (my signature) who flared at everything too, i.e his name was Flare and that was even after he was settled into his home. He was frisky for all of his 3 years. I loved his personality and I'm sure you love his too!!!!


Yes. I adore his personality. It's fun hear about other people's fish, I am sorry that Flare passed on however. 'The Fish' was the only one at that petstore that had any sort of life in him, the rest were in their sad little cups. I clearly had to pick the one with the biggest attitude.



Mal72 said:


> My Delta will flare at me until I approach and then he hides! Lol. My Twin halfmoon greets me like a puppy and jump to take food from my hand and my Halfmoon is very aloof and constantly hides. It seems that your theory is correct--proven in my room!!!:lol:
> 
> I think Plakats are very cool looking--they do have that rough fighter look to them. Perhaps I will get one of those next!


Hahah! That's so cute she eats from your hand. I shake the food at my fish, to let him know what I'm doing, which generally gets him flaring. (even food is a potential threat you see) And then he tends to voraciously eat the pebbles as soon as they hit the water. 

I have my eyes on a plakat for my next fish too. I want three in all. When I get my 10 gallon set up I may grab a female crowntail too, but we'll see. I found a really nice petstore recently that sells lots of variety.



Shadyr said:


> Hey, I can give you a run for the money on originality. I asked hubby to pick a boy to be homed in the other half of my split tank with my avatar boy, and the one he picked turned from a silvery slip of a fish into a gorgeous bright red veiltail. His name is...*drumroll* Redfish


Nice. My original bettas from back in the day had awesome names like Trog-dor the burninator. I was going to name my current fish 'Hamburger' but it just never stuck. Maybe one of my other ones will be named Hamburger, hahaa.



Syriiven said:


> Very nice, he reminds me of my Phy before he died. Always flaring, and similar in colors, just a bit more blue. Thanks again for allowing me the option of drawing him up ^^ he's gorgeous, and the photos are perfect!


I'm sorry to hear about your fish, but I am glad you like the pictures. Have fun and I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Hes very pretty! It's really hard taking pictures of fish, though I find the betta to be most beautiful model. Cinder loves getting his picture taken and will just puff himself out and hover at the top of his tank (he probably is waiting for food, in reality). 

Prize, my young female, is almost impossible to get a clear, focused shot of. I found that using the pipette I used to feed her frozen foods with keeps her at least within a small area. She literally attacks the end of the pipette with full force, though. Once I swear she swam at it so hard and bit it that it almost fell out of my hand lol.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

He looks a lot like my betya except mine has the exact opposite personality. He has never once flared. I've tried mirrors, putting him by other bettas.. nothing


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

My pursuit for a picture with his fins billowed out continues!

Shows off his stripes better:









I guess I kinda liked this one, even though it is partially obscured:










Getting there!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Viva said:


> Hes very pretty! It's really hard taking pictures of fish, though I find the betta to be most beautiful model. Cinder loves getting his picture taken and will just puff himself out and hover at the top of his tank (he probably is waiting for food, in reality).
> 
> Prize, my young female, is almost impossible to get a clear, focused shot of. I found that using the pipette I used to feed her frozen foods with keeps her at least within a small area. She literally attacks the end of the pipette with full force, though. Once I swear she swam at it so hard and bit it that it almost fell out of my hand lol.


I noticed that he likes to strut around a lot, he doesn't stop and pose, he's constantly zipping about. 

That's pretty awesome how Prize feeds!



Mandy Pandy said:


> He looks a lot like my betya except mine has the exact opposite personality. He has never once flared. I've tried mirrors, putting him by other bettas.. nothing


Wow. Haha. I wonder sometimes if my fish is just made of pure rage. I'm currently sitting here and he's flaring at me just cause. He'll flare at his food.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

he's a beautiful betta, whats his name?


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> he's a beautiful betta, whats his name?


I think I may have finally picked something.

I called him 'the fish' for the past three weeks but I'm thinking about naming him Snotface.

Not very flattering, but it is a name of a little girl in a movie that I have fond memories of and watched when I was little.

It also makes me laugh! So, he is now Snotface.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

funny name lol:lol: whats the movie's name?


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> funny name lol:lol: whats the movie's name?


Drop Dead Fred. It's about imaginary friends. It's not exactly a kid's movie... more like teen. I'm surprised my mother let me watch it. XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol It sounds weird to say (bc of the unique name) but I LOVE Snotface!! 

His colors are so interesting, I haven't seen that scheme before.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

I LOVE Drop Dead Fred! Great movie! Hello Snotface!


----------



## Brey0255 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes! name him SnotFace! Its perfect, such a good movie, and you can speak to him with an accent! He is beautiful! My baby flares at everything, even its food. perhaps its a boy?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it just me, or does it look like he has finrot?


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

lillyandquigly said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like he has finrot?


If you can determine if he has finrot from these photos then I will start treatment for it.

Pretty sure he doesn't though, since there is no graying along the edges and his fins have become longer and bigger since I purchased him, to the point where they are so long in some places that they curl.


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Laki said:


> lol It sounds weird to say (bc of the unique name) but I LOVE Snotface!!
> 
> His colors are so interesting, I haven't seen that scheme before.


Supposedly blue is the most common colour you can find, I do appreciate the splash of red-orange thrown in.



Mandy Pandy said:


> I LOVE Drop Dead Fred! Great movie! Hello Snotface!


Yesss! Everyone I mention it to doesn't know what I'm talking about, nice to know someone else has heard of the movie.



Brey0255 said:


> Yes! name him SnotFace! Its perfect, such a good movie, and you can speak to him with an accent! He is beautiful! My baby flares at everything, even its food. perhaps its a boy?


"HEY SNOTFACE, LOOK WHUT I DID!" 

Omigosh all caps. And thank you.  From what I have read though, females can be pretty flarerific sometimes too.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know for sure just from the darker color, but I don't think so, just might want to watch it


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

He is gorgeous ... Is he is delta , veiltail cross?


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

lillyandquigly said:


> I don't know for sure just from the darker color, but I don't think so, just might want to watch it


I do. As he is a new fish and I don't fully trust pet stores I keep a very close eye on him. If anyone else sees signs of anything else please let me know. Being a little more specific might help too.

I think he is quite healthy though.



Elliriyanna said:


> He is gorgeous ... Is he is delta , veiltail cross?


I don't really know, he's very fintastic that's for sure. The pet store didn't have much information about him.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

While I can see why you would say he has finrot I really dont think he does ... Heaven knows it could have been from bad conditions at the store or another fish nipping his fins ... I only see one spot of concern and its so small I wouldn't worry just yet


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> While I can see why you would say he has finrot I really dont think he does ... Heaven knows it could have been from bad conditions at the store or another fish nipping his fins ... I only see one spot of concern and its so small I wouldn't worry just yet


Where?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Second picture first post ... there is a small tear in his lower fin almost like it has been nipped


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Second picture first post ... there is a small tear in his lower fin almost like it has been nipped


Ah, yes. He's had that since I got him from the pet store. I'm sure it just needs time to heal, it certainly hasn't gotten any worse.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats the only spot I see  so I wouldnt worry


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Bwahahaha, welcome to my life! Although, I love the pictures! ^^ He's really pretty!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Have a new yucky photo. I try to get a picture of him while he is hanging out in the tube but if he sees me or hears my voice he comes swimming out of there like a lightning bolt to greet me. This was as good as it gets.


----------

